# Setting up 3 HP DC system in my garage for basement shop questions



## Peg leg fab lab (Mar 14, 2019)

I recently purchased a used 3 HP blue tornado cyclone dust collector system and am planning on setting it up in my garage (attached to the house and same level as first floor of the house) and routing the pipes down into my basement. Other idea is just mounting it outside the basement and build an enclosure for it. I’d prefer to keep it under the shelter of my garage but I’m concerned about a few things doing so. I’m in no rust at all as this is in the brainstorming phase and still collecting other parts for the system like filters pipes etc. I’m buried in other projects as well that are taking precedents over this.

Mounting in my garage: 

Issues concerning this are the distance of running the pipes. My garage is on the other side of my basement where my shop is located. House basement is roughly 50’ long, ranch house no basement under the garage area. So it’ll be the initial 5’-8’ straight out of the cyclone before dropping down to the garage floor, then sweeping 90* towards the bandboard of the house and into the basement. This will require a long run of pipe and may have to negotiate around some things in the basement on its way to the shop. Maybe a 45* or 2. That’s mainly it for garage mounting system

Outside basement wall:

Basically mounting outside on the basement concrete wall and building a housing around it to protect it from weather and try to enclose it to keep critters out like wasp etc by using screens in areas for ventilation. I don’t like the idea of it outside due to our weather is humid in the summer and I don’t know how that will effect the flow of saw dust with the inside climate controlled air hitting to temps outside. Will it cause material to build up in areas not wanted. Then it’s the pulling climate controlled air out of the basement and losing that causing utilities to run more to catch up with the drain on heat or AC. Sure it’ll be similar if mounted in the garage but it would stay in the garage which isn’t too bad. I know about letting new air in while the DC is pulling air out. No problem there.

Any thoughts on this or input from knowledgeable folks on here? I searched everywhere and couldn’t find anything on my garage idea.

Thank you


----------



## Peg leg fab lab (Mar 14, 2019)

On the note of putting it in my shop area inside is, the system will be very tall and may be difficult to setup with any large container. Came with a 55 gallon drum. Other fact is I don’t want the noise if it inside my house.


----------



## HoytC (Dec 30, 2019)

Peg leg fab lab said:


> On the note of putting it in my shop area inside is, the system will be very tall and may be difficult to setup with any large container. Came with a 55 gallon drum. Other fact is I don’t want the noise if it inside my house.


How long will the main run be?
What's the impeller diameter?
Cyclone inlet (that's where you connect the main duct) diameter?
Fan outlet size?
Will you use a filter or vent straight out of the fan?


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

The more vertically you have to pull air, the less it will perform.

If his is a climate controlled room, you need to replace the air through filters.


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

It sounds very complicated.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I had a basement shop years ago. At that time I knew nothing about dust collection or control and all I had was a shop vac attached to my sander and a window with a squirrel cage blower that exhausted fumes and dust outside. Now I have 2 mobile 1.5 HP jet 1100's with very short 4: flex hose of different lengths. I keep the centrally located dust collectors close to the machine I'm using at the time, connect the hose and hit the remote ON/Off switch. The planers and drum sanders are on one DC, the table saw and jointer are on the other. I didn't want an overhead run on my angled ceilings, it just wouldn't work. In addition, there are 4 separate shop vacs all attached to the smaller machines, band saws, radial arm saw, small belt sander and router tables with one used for floor clean up and hand sanders only. Yes, it takes a bit more floor space and yes, it takes a few seconds to swap the hoses, but it works well enough for me to keep it that way.
I replaced the original bag filters with cannisters and cardboard barrels long ago. The cannisters are much more efficient and the barrels are easier to empty.
Here's some examples of my system:








Dust Collection in woodnthings shop part 1


This thread will show how I collect the dust from the table saw, jointer planer and a sliding miter saw. I use a combination of PVC couplers and dust collector flare fittings for quick change connections. I run 4" flex hose right from the Jet 1100 remote controlled DC to the flex hoses either...




www.woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

You are asking for trouble with your system with that sort of configuration. 

Your dust collector should be as close as practical to the machines as you want the ducts to be as short, straight, smooth, and with as little lift up to the blower as physically possible. 

Also if your space is heated or cooled, you do not want to suck up all that heated or cooled air and move it to a basically outdoor space do you? You will need to heat or cool the replacement / make up air.

You mentioned not being able to get the dust collector WITH a 55 gallon drum fit in height wise. What about a shorter drum?

Have you considered how much of an extreme hassle emptying out a 55 gallon drum is in reality? I had one, I got rid of it as it was too much of a pain in the tail to empty. Various places sell drums same diameter but shorter, maybe 30 gallon capacity. Either way you go with the drum, sounds like you are using a tall cyclone. Line the drum with a bag to make dumping easier.

You mentioned noise. Do you plan on using power tools like planers, jointers, and table saws? Those all are MUCH noisier than the whoosh of a dust collector. 

Figure out a configuration that fits in your basement, use good filters, and even enclose the unit in a filtration box itself, this will further reduce the noise you hear, and given proper filters, can act as an additional measure of protection from fine dust particles.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

What noise? The only sound my 1.5 HP jet makes is rushing air flowing through the hose and the blower spinning. The induction motor makes very little noise.
It's no where near as loud as a shop vac with a brush type motor or a circular saw with a brush type motor. You can easily talk over mine and have a conversation. Maybe mine is different?


----------



## Peg leg fab lab (Mar 14, 2019)

HoytC said:


> How long will the main run be?
> What's the impeller diameter?
> Cyclone inlet (that's where you connect the main duct) diameter?
> Fan outlet size?
> Will you use a filter or vent straight out of the fan?


The run if mounted in my garage will be around 50’ plus the drop maybe another 8’ plus

cyclone bottom opening is 6”
Top opening is 7”
I let opening is 6” 

The blower inlet is 7”
Outlet is 6” best I can measure. Still a tube on it that’s deformed some and no time to take it off right now.


----------



## Peg leg fab lab (Mar 14, 2019)

This video is the one option I was thinking of doing. It’s hard to find a video showing the system setup like this. The dust collector mounted outside and air is pulled into it from the shop then routed back into the shop and into tall filter setup. I have an area to do this with my basement being a walk out setup. I have an exposed concrete wall out back to mount it. I will have to build an enclosure to protect it from the elements. I think this is the better choice verses in my garage.


----------



## Peg leg fab lab (Mar 14, 2019)

My system looks just like this one. Same brand but has been long out of Buisness


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> What noise? The only sound my 1.5 HP jet makes is rushing air flowing through the hose and the blower spinning. The induction motor makes very little noise.
> It's no where near as loud as a shop vac with a brush type motor or a circular saw with a brush type motor. You can easily talk over mine and have a conversation. Maybe mine is different?


"What noise" the one from the Jet DC...it's not a shop vac , but it ain't quite...


----------



## Peg leg fab lab (Mar 14, 2019)

dbhost said:


> You are asking for trouble with your system with that sort of configuration.
> 
> Your dust collector should be as close as practical to the machines as you want the ducts to be as short, straight, smooth, and with as little lift up to the blower as physically possible.
> 
> ...


The main reason to have it elsewhere besides my shop is room. I have too much stuff to lose floor space to it.

As far as noise goes, anything I can do to make things more quiet I going to try.


----------



## HoytC (Dec 30, 2019)

You should be fine with the extra 50' run of 6" PVC. That blower looks like a Cincinnati Fan PB12A which has a maximum impellor size of 13". So as shown in the pic with the cyclone it's probably good for about 1050 CFM. Add a filter and perhaps 950 CFM. Connect it to a tool with a 4" port and maybe 6' of 4" flex and you could expect about 700 CFM. Add the 50' run with bends and that would drop to around 650CFM. No big deal.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Peg leg fab lab said:


> The main reason to have it elsewhere besides my shop is room. I have too much stuff to lose floor space to it.
> 
> As far as noise goes, anything I can do to make things more quiet I going to try.


As far as noise goes, use earmuffs. Workshops with power tools are loud places.

As far as space is concerned. I totally get it. But understand you are going to pay a performance price for every bit of extra run, every turn, and every bit of lift you do.

Moving your collected dust, and in turn the air that carries it out of the workspace likewise means your conditioned air, either heated, or cooled is leaving the space. And you will have to get make up air from elsewhere. And that make up air will be as hot, cool, dry and or humid as wherever the make up air is coming from. 

So yes you CAN install the DC remotely, but it WILL cause issues. How severe those issues are will vary, as will how you chose to mitigate those issues. That's all I am getting at.

Like I was trying to say before, keep the runs short, straight, smooth and with as absolute minimal lift as possible. I believe you mentioned that you could put it just outside of the shop space on the same level. That would be good, but if it is in a stairwell that might be a flooding / water issue though.

What I absolutely would NOT be doing is setting up a basement workshop, routing the DC ducting upstairs, AND outside to a separate building. But that is just me. I do stuff lots of people think is stupid. You do you and call it good.


----------



## HoytC (Dec 30, 2019)

dbhost said:


> As far as space is concerned. I totally get it. But understand you are going to pay a performance price for every bit of extra run, every turn, and every bit of lift you do.


But there are tradeoffs in everything. It doesn't do much good to squeeze that last 2 or 3% out of a dust collector if that makes your shop unusable or even just inconvenient to use. Life requires a careful balance between risk and reward.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

HoytC said:


> But there are tradeoffs in everything. It doesn't do much good to squeeze that last 2 or 3% out of a dust collector if that makes your shop unusable or even just inconvenient to use. Life requires a careful balance between risk and reward.


That is exactly the point I was trying, and apparently failing to make. 

I PERSONALLY would be massively uncomfortable with the configuration in the garage up one flight of stairs and over 20 feet or however far it is, but that is ME. 

I do have a small, ish shop. More specifically shared space shop so space is critical, I get it. Hence why I did away with the 55 gallon drum separator and went with a neutral vane in the DC. I KNOW I have to clean my filter more often than I would with a Thien baffle, but I can live with that. 

This however is NOT my shop, I am unfamiliar with the OPs specific layout, and their specific level of comfort with the various trade offs. I am just trying to point out, there will be trade offs that need to be understood before choices are made.


----------



## Peg leg fab lab (Mar 14, 2019)

dbhost said:


> As far as noise goes, use earmuffs. Workshops with power tools are loud places.
> 
> As far as space is concerned. I totally get it. But understand you are going to pay a performance price for every bit of extra run, every turn, and every bit of lift you do.
> 
> ...


As I stated above that my opinion to mount it outside my shop looks like the way to go, I will be re routing the exhaust air back into my shop and through stacked air filters. This will solve the air loss concern. As far as the noise level goes, I have to think of someone else ears too besides mine. And I always wear ear protection when using loud power tools or whatever I do making loud noises. 

I have no rain water issues here and when I do, y’all better have that arch built and ready to float. My walkout basement has a 6’ wide double doors to flat ground. No stairwell. 

Now, I’d love to set all this up in my out building but it is full of metal fabrication tools and mechanics tools. Yes… I have a tool addiction and no, I don’t need any help unless it’s to send more money to buy more tools 😆


----------



## Peg leg fab lab (Mar 14, 2019)

dbhost said:


> That is exactly the point I was trying, and apparently failing to make.
> 
> I PERSONALLY would be massively uncomfortable with the configuration in the garage up one flight of stairs and over 20 feet or however far it is, but that is ME.
> 
> ...


I know it’s difficult to try and give advice not knowing a shop setup someone has snd I get that too. 

I have a full basement under my house with 8’ ceiling height. It’s 24’ wide and around 60’ longish. Never measured the length. Right now I have a half assed wood shop not really setup at this point. It’s currently setting one one end of my basement taking up around say 1/3’ or a bit more. I have a partial divider wall built separating the shop from the rest of my basement. Currently I’m on the finishing touches of moving my laundry room from my basement to one of my converted bedrooms now a utility room. This will open up a bunch of room for expansion into the other area of my shop. My PC66 is in my garage currently and I want to bring it down into my basement shop but I need to make big room for its working area and I have other machines I need to get in there and sorted out. So in reality I’m completely redoing my shop

I’ve messed with wood building projects since the late 80’s but never had a dedicated wood shop. I’ve spent most of my skills fabricating steel projects like full on rock buggies. The chassis suspensions wiring you name it. I’m not into so much of that now snd have some very cool wood projects I am going to do. Several live edge projects and a couple cabinets as well as a hickory pantry for starters. This dust collection system is important part of all of this and has to get setup before I dig into these wood projects. Planning the live edge slabs down will be done in my out building with no dust collector tho. 

Anyway, thanks for everyone’s help and I’ll keep this updated as I go, but be warned it’s going slow as I have just too many irons in the stove as usual.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Peg leg fab lab said:


> As I stated above that my opinion to mount it outside my shop looks like the way to go, I will be re routing the exhaust air back into my shop and through stacked air filters. This will solve the air loss concern. As far as the noise level goes, I have to think of someone else ears too besides mine. And I always wear ear protection when using loud power tools or whatever I do making loud noises.
> 
> I have no rain water issues here and when I do, y’all better have that arch built and ready to float. My walkout basement has a 6’ wide double doors to flat ground. No stairwell.
> 
> Now, I’d love to set all this up in my out building but it is full of metal fabrication tools and mechanics tools. Yes… I have a tool addiction and no, I don’t need any help unless it’s to send more money to buy more tools 😆


I get it, and it sounds like you have it handled. Including the return air issue. 

FWIW, If I had a basement, I would have an indoor swimming pool.. So a frame of reference I just don't have in my adult life.


----------



## Lildeucecoupe (11 mo ago)

Peg leg fab lab said:


> On the note of putting it in my shop area inside is, the system will be very tall and may be difficult to setup with any large container. Came with a 55 gallon drum. Other fact is I don’t want the noise if it inside my house.


Hello,
I bought a new Blue Tornado 3HP system in 2001. It is a great machine. I think you will like it a lot. I am now finally getting around to setting it up 2 years after relocating to TN. (I didn't want to leave it behind in my old free standing backyard shop) My new shop is in the basement. Yes, it is a tall setup. It will be about 96 inches tall with a 35 gallon drum. Thankfully I have just enough clearance where I will place it.
I would be very careful about long runs. BTW, it is not too loud. Setting it up on the other side of a basement wall sounds like the best way to go. Build a small "closet" outside for it. I used spiral blow pipe which works very well to the point of blast gates. I had to build my own plenum and mounting system. This time I am going to go with a metal stand (maybe Oneida) and a can filter from Dick Wynn.
If you happen to have the weight of the motor and cyclone handy I would appreciate it.
Best of luck.


----------



## Lildeucecoupe (11 mo ago)

Peg leg fab lab said:


> My system looks just like this one. Same brand but has been long out of Buisness
> 
> View attachment 434615


Yep, That's just like my machine. Sad to say, the founder and owner of Blu Tornado passed away about 15 years ago. He was located in KY. His parents let me know.


----------

